# [H]Huge Ork army at 40% MSRP, GK, WHFB/40k Misc [W] $$, Necrons [US]



## Mr. Feel Good (Apr 27, 2011)

Have:

I am selling my HUGE Ork army at for pennies to the dollar, as right now I really just need the money and I also need the space back in my apartment. I've assembled this army over time to be Apocalypse worthy (and capable!), but it will work just as well for lesser games. At the moment I don't want to split this up, since I'm already selling them so cheap. So here is what I have:

-7 warbosses (1 w/ attack squig)(2 on sprue)
-28 Nobz (10 on sprue)
-144 slugga boyz (36 on sprue)
-14 boyz w/ heavy weapons (4 on sprue)
-11 older model slugga boyz (1 nob)
-13 older model shoota boyz
-5 lootas
-5 burna boyz
-5 stormboyz
-11 warbikerz (1 nob)
-18 deffkoptaz (6 on sprue)
-3 older model Trukkz
-1 new model Trukk
-2 warbuggies
-1 wartrakk skorcha
-1 battlewagon
-1 looted rhino
-Ork codex
-Sabol Army Transport Division


I'm trying to get $460 shipped for it (I've estimated it costing me about $50 to ship such a large force after properly packaging it). I'm mostly looking for cash for this, but would be willing to do partial trade for Necron models as well.



Misc. 40k/WHFB:

Planetary Empires set - $40 shipped


Want:

-Paypal $$
-Imperial Armour Apocalypse 2
-Necron models (mostly warriors and immortals, but may consider others)
-Dreadnought
-Venerable Dreadnought


I am only willing to sell the Orks within the US, as shipping costs would be outrageous for the amount of money I'm asking for them. I will be shipping from North Carolina, USA.


----------



## Mr. Feel Good (Apr 27, 2011)

Just giving this a little bump back to the top...


----------



## Mr. Feel Good (Apr 27, 2011)

Price reduced! Final price before I sell it on ebay!


----------



## Marremony (Dec 4, 2010)

I might be interested in buying some of them, how soon would you like to make a deal on some of the units...or I might just try to win it on ebay...


----------



## Mr. Feel Good (Apr 27, 2011)

Still available as an entire army, cut $100 off the price!


----------

